# OPENING NIGHT Game 1: Golden State Warriors (0-0) @ Phoenix Suns (0-0) - 10/31



## Dissonance

* When: Wednesday, 10PMEST/8PMMT/7PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: Local or illegal method*
*Previous Game: N/A*










@









*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: OPENING NIGHT: Golden State Warriors (0-0) @ Phoenix Suns (0-0) - 10/31*

Figure I'll give these ago again til they die or if no one says anything. But decided against SL's anymore. 


Shall be interesting.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Damn, for a second I thought I had a game tonight


----------



## Basel

Should be a fun game to watch.


----------



## Dissonance

El Shaqtus said:


> Damn, for a second I thought I had a game tonight


**** those St. Louis Warriors


----------



## Wade County

Conflicted in this one - I hear Bogut is playing, so as an Aussie that interests me. Hopefully Mike Beas goes off too!


...and Klay Thompson (fantasy team)


----------



## Dissonance

Always hated how NBA games take forever to tip. Just do it at start time or take it to the game when it's about to.


----------



## Dissonance

1st Suns pts this yr by longest tenured Sun in Dudley (lol) and1.


----------



## Dissonance

Strong drive by Beasley and went left handed.


----------



## Dissonance

Wow, Bogut, dribbling and drove into Scola and got fouled.


----------



## Dissonance

11-10, Warriors 5:54 left in 1st.


Bogut looking good w/6 for them.


----------



## Maravilla

Dudley missed the memo on flopping.


----------



## Dissonance

It's almost like he started to think about it mid flop.


----------



## AG

Great start for Dudley
But the Warriors are hitting shots


----------



## Maravilla

**** I forgot how much I enjoyed watching Dragic. He gets after it on D.

I remember for a while there he was the only one who we could press with. (Banks doesn't count. He sucked and never played)


----------



## Dissonance

Wow, Dragic block.


Welcome to the boards, AG :cheers: Yeah, Suns need to step it up defensively. They've hit some wide open stuff.


----------



## Maravilla

smh though. A whole bunch of empty seats. haha

Good thing is that ticket prices will be coming down soon


----------



## AG

Dissonance said:


> Wow, Dragic block.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the boards, AG :cheers: Yeah, Suns need to step it up defensively. They've hit some wide open stuff.


Thanks!


----------



## Maravilla

lol I was sitting here for a while like.. who the **** is #20? Sup Jermaine.


----------



## Dissonance

lol Duds throwing it up to Jermaine like he was in his prime.


----------



## AG

I like the old court more than this new one.


----------



## Maravilla

:laugh:


Dissonance said:


> lol Duds throwing it up to Jermaine like he was in his prime.


That was when I realized who it was and just sat here like.. 'no wonder'. lol


----------



## Dissonance

25-21, Warriors


Duds 10 pts


Klay 8 pts for them. 2-3 from 3.


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> :laugh:
> 
> That was when I realized who it was and just sat here like.. 'no wonder'. lol


lol


----------



## AG

Damn, down 13


----------



## Dissonance

Well, some may get their wish, with a high lotto pick if they keep playing like this all yr


38-23, Warriors early 2nd.


----------



## AG

Dissonance said:


> Well, some may get their wish, with a high lotto pick if they keep playing like this all yr
> 
> 
> 38-23, Warriors early 2nd.


Well I wouldn't mind getting Zeller, Muhammad, or Noel


----------



## Maravilla

Next year is the money draft by most accounts.. Of course we would suck this year.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, we may need to bottom out to go forward. A lot of us have clamored for it. I don't mind either way anymore.




Wow, Scola for 3. 7-0 run for Suns.


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> Next year is the money draft by most accounts.. Of course we would suck this year.


That would be typical Suns thing to do.


----------



## AG

Scola is playing very well


----------



## Dissonance

They certaintly turned it around after I said high pick stuff lol.


48-42, Warriors at half. Both teams shooting 40%

Goran 10/6/4. 

Scola 9/8


----------



## AG

Nice of Beasley to finally wake up


----------



## Hyperion

This season is going to be a while lot of quicksand. They're going to go all out, but just not enough talent. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## AG

great defense during this run


----------



## Dissonance

Damn, I missed that whole 3rd qrter pretty much. Glad to see we're on top now.


----------



## Dissonance

Hyperion said:


> This season is going to be a while lot of quicksand. They're going to go all out, but just not enough talent. I hope I'm wrong though.


Been that way since 2011 season.


----------



## Basel

How's Shannon Brown been doing?


----------



## Dissonance

5 pts in 9 mins. Not standing out much that I saw in first half. 1-4, and -14 while on court.


----------



## Dissonance

Speak of the devil and he shall appear (c) Bane.


Brown just nailed a long 2. 


Then Tucker on break.


71-65, Suns 11 mins left.


----------



## Hyperion

That's two wrong possession calls in a route by the refs, both against the suns.


----------



## Hyperion

I like Telfair. I want him to find success in the league.


----------



## Dissonance

J.O.B squad getting it done.


----------



## Dissonance

Brown sucks so much.


----------



## AG

Damn shannon brown needs to make those shots


----------



## Dissonance

76-76, 5:16 left.


----------



## Dissonance

Great pass by Dragic and nice finish by Tucker.


Geez, Klay can shoot.


----------



## AG

so Gentry keeps Tucker in and leaves Beasley on the bench


----------



## Dissonance

He's playing well.


----------



## Dissonance

TUCKER! Put back.


----------



## AG

Tucker's a beast tonight


----------



## Hyperion

Dissonance said:


> Brown sucks so much.


I hate him as much as I hated banks. What a waste of space. I'd rather play johnson at sg than play brown and his 0-154 shooting nights. In what world is it a good shot to pull up from 20 ft after a spin move?


----------



## Dissonance

83-82, Warriors 1:58 left. Suns ball, TO.


----------



## Hyperion

AG said:


> so Gentry keeps Tucker in and leaves Beasley on the bench


Earning those minutes.


----------



## Dissonance

Hyperion said:


> I hate him as much as I hated banks. What a waste of space. I'd rather play johnson at sg than play brown and his 0-154 shooting nights. In what world is it a good shot to pull up from 20 ft after a spin move?


I know right.

And what was the point of playing Wes so much in preseason (and he played well) and not even putting him in rotation. Hopefully, they learn soon, Brown shouldn't be playing.


----------



## Dissonance

SCOLA! banks in it.


----------



## Dissonance

Shit, Landry just gets it to go. 


Scola short on jumper, then he and Gortat got mixed up, trying for reb - Gortat tried to back tap, and Scola went for it, ended up getting into GS hands.


----------



## Dissonance

Damn, I thought Duds was gonna make that.


----------



## AG

So we need a 3


----------



## Dissonance

Shot clock violation.


8.7 secs, down 3.


----------



## Dissonance

AG said:


> So we need a 3


4-21 so far from 3 lol.


----------



## AG

Mark Jackson fouls on purpose to prevent the 3, I agree with what he's doing


----------



## AG

Curry to the line, game over


----------



## Maravilla

I cant for the life of me figure out why Beasley and Johnson are on the bench here when we need a 3. They should at least be subbed in for these offensive possessions.


----------



## Maravilla

dragic... that pass?


----------



## Dissonance

Curry missed both.

And wtf was that.


----------



## AG

Damn, tough loss I thought we had this one


----------



## Maravilla

Wait. WTF did I just watch?

That was the... Suns and the Warriors... and the score was 87 - 85? 172 points total? Wasnt it just like 2 years ago that these teams damn near put that many points on the board per team?


----------



## Dissonance

lol was thinking that too. This would be score after 3.


----------



## AG

We couldn't buy a 3 tonight


----------



## Hyperion

AG said:


> Damn, tough loss I thought we had this one


That is going to be a very common theme this year I'm afraid. They just don't have enough talent to win many games.


----------



## l0st1

Not sure who that chick is, but thank you for that!



Oh and glad to see the Suns lose. We just need to embrace it and try and develop some chemistry and give the younger guys REAL opportunities.


----------



## Dissonance

Devon Stiles. 



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












Oh, yes there will be more. Others though of course. I did this during nore active days.


----------



## RollWithEm

I didn't watch this game, but how did the Warriors' bench produce so well?


----------



## Seuss

Diss, what's with the hot girl picture? (I'm not complaining)


----------



## Dissonance

Seuss said:


> Diss, what's with the hot girl picture? (I'm not complaining)


http://www.basketballforum.com/phoe...grizzlies-8-14-phoenix-suns-11-10-12-8-a.html

Nothing different from what I've always done.


----------

